# 2. Treffen wegen Geopark-Plänen



## Peter-S (1. November 2010)

Am 04.11.2010 wird das 2. Odw Treffen zum Thema MTB-Strecken im Odenwald in Fürth/Odw. stattfinden.

Das Treffen findet um 19:30 Uhr im Landgasthaus Hölzing, Wendelinusstraße 24, 64658 Fürth statt. In dem Lokal kann man übrigens sehr gut speisen

Anwesend sein werden auf jeden Fall: Thomas Kleinjohann und andere 

Ich bitte darum mir per Email eine Zusage zu senden, damit ich die Gaststätte informieren kann. Danke.


----------



## bernd e (14. November 2010)

Gibt es einen Bericht oder grobe Zusammenfassung was dabei raus kam. Wäre Interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (14. November 2010)

Es wird in Kürze eine "offizielle" Info geben.


----------



## hemue (29. Januar 2011)

Heut im echo onlie-Bergstrasse steht folgender Artikel:

*Geopark als Terrain für Mountainbiker*

Freizeit: Konzept, das mit den Netz der Wanderwege vergleichbar ist
KREIS BERGSTRASSE. 
Ähnlich wie der Wanderer benötigt der Mountainbiker eine einheitliche Markierungssystematik der Wege. Analog zum bestehenden Wanderwegenetz des Geo-Naturpark soll es mehrere Rundstrecken geben, die je nach Belieben durch Verbindungswege eine individuelle Routenplanung ermöglichen. 
Zur Bewerbung der Mountainbike-Strecken wird eine Homepage entwickelt, die sich an die Wander- und Geopfadtafeln des Geo-Naturpark anlehnt. Verweise auf die Homepages der Standort-Kommunen sowie auf gastronomische Betriebe erhöhen den touristischen Wert für die Besucher. 
Um die Streckenbeschilderung dauerhaft kontrollieren und im Bedarfsfall schnell auf Beschädigungen reagieren zu können, sollen Streckenpaten eingesetzt werden. Interessierte Personen und Vereine können sich bei der Geo-Naturpark-Geschäftsstelle melden. 
Im Rahmen einer Informationsveranstaltung in Fürth wurden folgende zwölf Städte und Gemeinden als Pilot-Kommunen benannt, in denen mit der Ausweisung und Beschilderung der ersten MTB-Strecken begonnen wird: Abtsteinach, Grasellenbach, Wald-Michelbach, Fürth, Rimbach, Birkenau, Mörlenbach, Beerfelden, Mossautal, Bensheim, Heppenheim und Mömlingen. 
Für die Abstimmungsgespräche mit Gemeindevertretern, Forstverwaltungen und weiteren Akteuren ist eine Lenkungsgruppe eingerichtet worden. Mitglieder dieser Lenkungsgruppe sind: Bürgermeister Volker Öhlenschläger (Fürth), Peter Seliger (Kreis Bergstraße), Peter Bauer, Gerald Kessler (beide TSV 09 Gras-Ellenbach), Dirk Dewald (Geo-Naturpark). 
Die Gruppe arbeitet mit der Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike (Dimb) zusammen. Für die Region des Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald bietet die Dimb ferner an, in Bezug auf die Ausweisung der Streckenverläufe und Klassifizierung nach Schwierigkeitsgraden tätig zu sein. 
Kontakt

Streckenvorschläge werden von den Städten und Gemeinden in Absprache mit Vereinen eingereicht. Interessierte Mountainbiker und Radsport-Vereine können mit der Geschäftsstelle des Geo-Naturpark in Lorsch, Telefon 06251 7079913 oder E-Mail [email protected]) Kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## Peter-S (29. Januar 2011)

Am 27. ist ein ähnlicher Artikel in der Weinheimer / Odenwälder Zeitung erschienen. 
Wer Interesse zur lokalen Mitarbeit hat, kann sich auch direkt an die Gemeindevertretung (Bürgermeister) wenden. Hier ist auch der aktuelle Planungstand bekannt, sowie bereits vorhandene Planungspartner.


----------



## bernd e (29. Januar 2011)

Was ich noch nicht rauslesen konnte: um welche Art von MTB-Stecken handelt es sich?
- Trails
- Wege 
- Schotterautobahnen

Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren.


----------

